# Sticky  FREE Workshops, Seminars, Meetings for Assistance & Therapy Dogs



## ILGHAUS

FREE Workshops, Seminars, Meetings for Assistance/Service & Therapy Dogs.

Please only list those that are offered at no charge and open to the public. All other postings will be deleted.

Format for listing:
State, City - Date - Type


----------



## ILGHAUS

*FL, Gainesville - May 29, 2012 - Assistance/Service Dog Workshop*

FREE Assistance/Service Dog Workshop - Tuesday, May 29 at 6:30 pm
Federal & State Laws ~ Rights and Responsibilities ~ Owner Training

If you have a service dog, service dog-in-training, service dog candidate, or you are thinking about working with one, this workshop is for you! Workshop presented by Theresa A. Jennings through Assistance Dog Advocacy Project (ADAP). 

Assistance/Service Dogs and well-behaved SDITs and SD Candidates welcome. This is an informational workshop only -- no dog training involved.

Workshop being held at: 
Dream Dogz Training Center
3909 NW 97th Blvd
Gainesville, Florida

Contact Victoria Warfel for more information.
(352)278-7404


----------



## ILGHAUS

*FL, Gainesville -*

Gainesville Service Dog Group
Free meet-ups once a month. Only charges are covered by individual for their own meals, snacks, movie tickets, park access and for some events bring a bag lunch.

August - Meetup at Oaks Mall, lunch optional in food court 
September - Movie meet-up (pay for your own ticket and snacks)

Some future trips:
CGC Evaluation (Evaluators will be donating forms and time so no cost on testing, only costs would be to AKC for registration in the rolls.)
Church service
Disney World
Airport
Fire Department
Breakfast in the park
Library 
Walmart / Target
Sea World
Bo Diddley Plaza (Music evening)
Workshop on SD Laws
Saturday afternoon ball game
Waldo Flea Market

For additional info or any questions you can just contact me via PM.


----------



## ILGHAUS

*AZ, Tucson - August 3, 2015 - Service Dog Information Session*

Service Dog Information Session hosted by Handi-Dogs.
International Assistance Dog Week

Quote: _Handi-Dogs will be hosting a free information session for 
people with chronic health conditions or disabilities to learn how 
they might train their dog to help them improve their quality of life. _

August 3, 2015 4 pm - 5 pm 
WHERE: Handi-Dogs, 75 S Montego DR, Tucson AZ 85710

NO CHARGE -- Must RSVP

2015: Service Dog Information Session « International Assistance Dog Week


----------

